# Night shift strikes again



## Viper_SA

Anyone here who works shifts will know this fact, it is damn easy to start feeling sorry for yourself when you get overly tired. The whole "you deserve a treat" mentality kicks in and before you know it, you're on your tablet clicking "proceed to checkout".....

Well, after clearing my cart 3 times at 3 different online stores, I finally bit the bullet, so to speak. 
My colleague left early because of a sick child, and where in the past it would have been a mission to get another relief for a smoke break, I vaped the sh!t out of my X6/V2 combo.

Then I found this cool deal on an iStick 30W + Nautilus mini.......... and yes, I proceeded to checkout 




After all the reviews I've seen and the suggestions from members here, I'msure I will be happy with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone here who works shifts will know this fact, it is damn easy to start feeling sorry for yourself when you get overly tired. The whole "you deserve a treat" mentality kicks in and before you know it, you're on your tablet clicking "proceed to checkout".....
> 
> Well, after clearing my cart 3 times at 3 different online stores, I finally bit the bullet, so to speak.
> My colleague left early because of a sick child, and where in the past it would have been a mission to get another relief for a smoke break, I vaped the sh!t out of my X6/V2 combo.
> 
> Then I found this cool deal on an iStick 30W + Nautilus mini.......... and yes, I proceeded to checkout
> 
> View attachment 21742
> 
> 
> After all the reviews I've seen and the suggestions from members here, I'msure I will be happy with it


Awesome - that is a pretty kick ass combo and I'm sure you will be very happy - wish I had choices like these when I started vaping, instead it was a cartomizer system, and those carts would last a day, maybe, before getting clogged up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thats great @Viper_SA 
Wish you well with it
Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I remember my first Twisp in 2008. Before every vape session you had to put a few drops in the cartridge and the damn battery didn't last an hour in the car...... Gave up on it after a week. Tried another ecig very similar to the Twisp orihinal in 2011, but also very bad. Couldn't even refill the cartridge. What nic content would people recommend for the Nautilus mini? Think I might be over doing it a bit with the 18mg at the moment. The X6/V2 combo lets me know when I suck on it too much. 18mg seems fine in the EGO-CE4 though.... Getting some headache issues when I vape too much, could that be nicotine related?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Viper_SA said:


> I remember my first Twisp in 2008. Before every vape session you had to put a few drops in the cartridge and the damn battery didn't last an hour in the car...... Gave up on it after a week. Tried another ecig very similar to the Twisp orihinal in 2011, but also very bad. Couldn't even refill the cartridge. What nic content would people recommend for the Nautilus mini? Think I might be over doing it a bit with the 18mg at the moment. The X6/V2 combo lets me know when I suck on it too much. 18mg seems fine in the EGO-CE4 though.... Getting some headache issues when I vape too much, could that be nicotine related?


Headache could be nicotine, but it could also be dehydration - both PG and VG are hydroscopic (they attract water) so you end up exhaling all your body's moisture 

So, just increase your water intake a bit 

18mg might be harsh, but it is going to depend on what you smoked - I used to smoke a pack a day of marlboro red and I also started on 18mg - but that was with very weak devices.

I'm on a Nautilus now as my all day vape, and I have dropped to 6mg - but that also has to do with the fact that I have to test all of @Melinda 's creations, so I have to vape more than what I would normally require.

For me a nicotine overdose makes me nauseous - if I keep on going I get the shakes and sweats, with some heart palpitations

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> I remember my first Twisp in 2008. Before every vape session you had to put a few drops in the cartridge and the damn battery didn't last an hour in the car...... Gave up on it after a week. Tried another ecig very similar to the Twisp orihinal in 2011, but also very bad. Couldn't even refill the cartridge. What nic content would people recommend for the Nautilus mini? Think I might be over doing it a bit with the 18mg at the moment. The X6/V2 combo lets me know when I suck on it too much. 18mg seems fine in the EGO-CE4 though.... Getting some headache issues when I vape too much, could that be nicotine related?


Yes, the headaches could be too strong nic. Maybe give 12 mg a go in the mAN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Used to smoke around 5 cartons a month.... So I guess 30 a day'ish.... Thanks, will drink more fluids, and maybe dilute some of my 18mg with VG. Only smoked 8 cigerettes in the last 24 hours, really happy with the progress since Monday. I usually have the shakes, so I'll watch out for the other symptoms, thanks. This forum is awesome compared to some other hobby forums I belong to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Viper_SA said:


> Used to smoke around 5 cartons a month.... So I guess 30 a day'ish.... Thanks, will drink more fluids, and maybe dilute some of my 18mg with VG. Only smoked 8 cigerettes in the last 24 hours, really happy with the progress since Monday. I usually have the shakes, so I'll watch out for the other symptoms, thanks. This forum is awesome compared to some other hobby forums I belong to!


18 is probably not too bad to start with, but try 12 and see if it still works - especially in the nautilus - it generally will produce more vapour than the CE4/5 type devices, and more vapour contains more nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

